# RIP my sweet little boy-Stuart



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am devastated-Stuart Had massive surgery which we couldn't avoid unfortunately!
We knew it was risk but I am gutted!
Surgery went really well but in recovery period he had heart attack-they have done everything possible but unfortunately he has passed away!
I cannot believe that and they said they gutted too! He was at best hands with all specialist and they said they all devastated as they thought we are on straight road!
He was 5 years and 7 months-very affectionate one of the most affectionate bunnies! He could be grumpy and growled at us if he didnt want his bum to be cleaned but let us to do anyway
I cannot believe he is gone now!
He was such a lovely albino! He loved an adored Funky and I am so sad I have not bonded them earlier!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss hun...thinking of you at this very sad time 
R.I.P. Dearest Stuart. x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor wee Stuart. And poor, poor you.

You should have had longer together, but he was one of the lucky ones. He had a brilliant owner, who loved and cared for him, and did all they could to prolong his life.

XX


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Poor wee Stuart. And poor, poor you.
> 
> You should have had longer together, but he was one of the lucky ones. He had a brilliant owner, who loved and cared for him, and did all they could to prolong his life.
> 
> XX


It is shame we couldn't!
We have won last year when he had really bad head tilt but this battle we lost!
It is so nice to come here as people understand how great bunnies are! He was brilliant bunny and I hope he is meeting Kimi and Aza and my girls made him happy and welcome!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

i am 100% sure that your Stu - and Kimi - and Aza - are all just fine. Fit, well,, healthy and at peace. 

Take good care of yourself now. You've had a lot to deal with lately.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I really feel for you, I have been thinking about you both all day. The first thing I have done is log in to see how he is. I was expecting him to be poorly, groggy. I wasn't really expecting this.

He was a little sweetie, and you have done your very best for him. He was loved and I'm sure he knew, I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that.

Summersky is right you have gone through a lot recently, you need to take good care of yourself.

Sending hugs your way.


RIP little one


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Really sorry to read this sad news.

Binky free little Stuart

-x-


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

aw i'm so sorry to hear he didn't make it the poor little man. Least you did everything you could for him


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Stuart! R.I.P little man!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He was lyin with us on the be last night Richard saying it was his way to say goodbye!
Being catholic I really want to believe there is other life after this one!
I have had with his best time I possible could-he was so happy bunny!
I wish I could go under the knife for him they are my babies-they all are my family and loosing them is like somebody would ripped big part of my heart!
I don't think I have had yet i wouldn't cry after loosing Kimi and aza!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss. RIP little Stuart. Take comfort from knowing you gave him a lovely life.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh hunni im so sorry for your loss  ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Radagastrabbit (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm sorry.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry he's gone  5 is still a good age Miffy was 5 and her body just gave up one evening Im sure little Stuart loved his life with you xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

So sorry to read this. Hugs x


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Before I went to bed I said night night Stewie night night Funky and realise Stewie won't be here anymore
I can deal if they are poorly, something is wrong as I hope they will be fine but their death is so difficult.
Kimi Aza and Stuart were my original pets.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Before I went to bed I said night night Stewie night night Funky and realise Stewie won't be here anymore
> I can deal if they are poorly, something is wrong as I hope they will be fine but their death is so difficult.
> Kimi Aza and Stuart were my original pets.


We find the watching and waiting, when they have a progressive, terminal illness oh so hard too, when you have to make that last decision for them. - 

That makes them even more special, and your loss greater.

I don't know what you do when your pets die, but do you have a special place where you can go and still talk to them? So you can still say that "Good night".

There are so many ways to keep a pet near and close in your heart - a special photo in a frame, a rose (we have many roses in our garden, each for a pet no longer with us), a you tube memorial video, a candle on special days, sponsoring or adopting another pet in their memory..............

I know your home will feel empty, but hang on to the knowledge that your Stuart is just fine - and somewhere along the way, he will get that message across to you - maybe a feeling (peaceful or warm), a dream - maybe in the next few days, or not for weeks - maybe via another little bunny, who knows?

Keep busy today, and take care. XX


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> We find the watching and waiting, when they have a progressive, terminal illness oh so hard too, when you have to make that last decision for them. -
> 
> That makes them even more special, and your loss greater.
> 
> ...


We went last night to get photo frames and we will be printing pictures of our pets including Kimi Aza and Stuart because for me they are still here. We have memorial frame for Kimi and it is standing next to her urn, Aza urn is standing next to her favourite toy (most ugly clown).
I would like to get some roses or some little trees and put in our garden as memorial -I really liked your idea of roses and solar lights-I think this could be nice way to see it every night.
I am going to make some special place for urns as now we will have 3 -I know it may seems silly but because of that I feel like they always here with me plus we don't know if our house is our forever home and I want to take them with me wherever we go.
It is strange but after Kimi died in our rspca appeared Sky who just looks like my little Kimi and for 5 years I have not seen once bunny like Kimi. This was for me like destiny-and she is s good with Oscar and Elliot like Kimi was. It doesn't mean I placed her but it is nice to see bunny so similar! They all are so special for me-I am keep saying now that I now know why I came to this country as I have met love of my life (apart of my husband) - fell in love with rabbits which are not popular in my country!!! 
We went to pets at home few day ago (the same shop where I had Stuart from) and I always go to see bunnies and there was bunny exactly like Stuart-both of us said same thing-oh look he looks like Stuart. It was so strange!!! It was before Stuart visit in dick white on Tuesday-just very strange feeling!
At least I am off until Monday (as we supposed to go back to Poland) and I can just have time for myself to grieve and cry and make something to remember little Stewie Pooie 
We are picking him up tomorrow morning and taking him for cremation and memorial service-this is nice way for me to say good bye to him -just feel more like proper funeral and for me they are not bunnies they are my babies my family so I want to have that time with them where I can say good bye-it is hard but also nice 'human' way! It did hit me hard -allof them different way but he was my little boy -who was so adorable and he loved me so much I think-always happy to see me,wanted to spend time with me, very affectionate, little fighter who survived bad head tilt (even vet didn't thnk he would)! Just so special to me, and it does feel like somebody ripped of my heart!


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to see this Funky x

RIP Little Stuart x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean about destiny. It's just something we have no control over, but goes far beyond coincidence.

Our bunny friends have a habit of sending another companion along. 

XX


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh Funky I am so sorry, I know how much you love your pets, sleep tight little fella x


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Because of Stuart and Funky I am having more bunnies because those two are so special - they both very affectionate we have spend with them lots of time since they have been babies-I went through funky operation on his gut,Stuart head tilt-they are fighters!always have been and I hope Stuart has done everything to come back to me but he couldn't fight anymore! I am so paranoid now about anaesthetic that we have postponed Faith spay! Baby Roo needs to be done as well!
I love all my pets but Stuart and Funky are just so verryyyy special, I was so unhappy here but since I got them leaving them for few days was difficult as I missed them so much and now Stuart is gone!it won't be days before I see him again!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hopefully, your holiday in Poland will help a little by keeping you busy.

Stuey, Kimi and Aza would want you to be happy. 

Are you seeing family?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We are not going. We have memorial service tomorrow for Stuart and this is priority! we have hnaged eurotunnel booking for nwxt year! we suposed to leave troday and go for wedding and I cannot be happy for anybody else at that moment. I told my mum about month ago I don't want to go after aza died as this is my grieving time.
For now his memorial service is most important thing for me! Those pets are my life everyday and my great family didnt even bother to send me text after my pets died!well tey don't have to understand but they should know it is important for me! My mum came as she knew! She was wee when Kimi died,she came after aza had to be put to sleep!
In moments like this I just want to be on my own! It is nice to be on forum because you understand what I am going through! 
I still feel guilty about Kimi that I had agreed for operation as she could live without it and if her eyelid would grew and irritate her than we would deal with that than! I feel guilty about aza that for my selfishness we have put her for last two chemotherapy, I feel guilty about Stuart because maybe he could be with us few months more if they would drain it-but if ops would work he would live with us years!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Just want to send more *hugs* today.
You should remember you did everything for him, to help him and that's all we can do as good bunny owners x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> We are not going. We have memorial service tomorrow for Stuart and this is priority! we have hnaged eurotunnel booking for nwxt year! we suposed to leave troday and go for wedding and I cannot be happy for anybody else at that moment. I told my mum about month ago I don't want to go after aza died as this is my grieving time.
> For now his memorial service is most important thing for me! Those pets are my life everyday and my great family didnt even bother to send me text after my pets died!well tey don't have to understand but they should know it is important for me! My mum came as she knew! She was wee when Kimi died,she came after aza had to be put to sleep!
> In moments like this I just want to be on my own! It is nice to be on forum because you understand what I am going through!
> I still feel guilty about Kimi that I had agreed for operation as she could live without it and if her eyelid would grew and irritate her than we would deal with that than! I feel guilty about aza that for my selfishness we have put her for last two chemotherapy, I feel guilty about Stuart because maybe he could be with us few months more if they would drain it-but if ops would work he would live with us years!


Every decision you made for your dear bunnies, you made for the right reason. No one could have predicted that you would lose one, let alone two bunnies after an anaesthetic.

Sadly, feeling guilty is a part of the grieving process. It is harsh, but normal.

Try not to be so hard on yourself. Your precious pets would not want that. And you are a fantastic owner. and you did the very best you could in the circumstances.

No one can do more than that.

(((((((Hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thinking of you today. X


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Thinking of you today. X


Thank you!
We are just taking him now for cremation! Poor little guy looks fine 
I hope he has a lot of carpet to rip of at rainbow bridge


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He will have as much carpet to rip up as he wants. And he will be able to eat anything he wants, even veggies and never have a mucky bum again x


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Iain said we should bond Funky as he is aware that Stuart is not there and he will be upset! We need to look after him to make sure he is fine!
He said baby Roo hitting maturity would want to be boss in group and Funky wont like it if he rules the house!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We are going back home together - today we have decided to see when they put him to cremation! It is so hard when they do that and than having him back in urn!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Iain said we should bond Funky as he is aware that Stuart is not there and he will be upset! We need to look after him to make sure he is fine!
> He said baby Roo hitting maturity would want to be boss in group and Funky wont like it if he rules the house!


Heidi will help you with that, I'm sure.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> We are going back home together - today we have decided to see when they put him to cremation! It is so hard when they do that and than having him back in urn!


We always buried ours, but now we have so many, we have changed to cremation. It seems better in a way - who knows if we will ever move?

With our cat, we left her at the vets where she was put to sleep, then went back in a few days for the ashes.

With the bun we lost last year, we took her to a special pet cremation place. We had an appointment. It was very carefully done.

We had to put her on what looked like an alter really. Then the man left us alone for a while.

When we were ready, we met up with him in the next room.

Here we could choose a box, etc.

Then we went back for her in a few days. There was a lovely poem too.

It was very nicely done.

I hope things went OK for you today.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Heidi will help you with that, I'm sure.


Already planned


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> We always buried ours, but now we have so many, we have changed to cremation. It seems better in a way - who knows if we will ever move?
> 
> With our cat, we left her at the vets where she was put to sleep, then went back in a few days for the ashes.
> 
> ...


It Looked very similar in our place-for Kimi aza and Stuart we has had appointments for memorial service!
Kimi and aza have been sent there from our vet and Stuart we took on our own and dwr has different place!
We went there and the guy took us to room to tell how everything would look-he took Stewie from us and prepare for last good bye-he has done good job-covering his tummy and closing his eyes. He took us to the room when he was o. The alter -we have been left 15 minutes to say goodbye-he asked if we want see him go to cremation-and I said yes this time! It was hard but it felt like I have been with him all the way through!
We have chosen him rosebun urn -gold as I said Stuart was like a gold!
Than we picking him up 2 hours later and now he is next to Kimi and aza!
I have taken pictures of Kimi and Aza wen thy have been there-just for me but I couldn't take Stewie! Like I said this hit me hard but it hit me really bad when Kimi died as it was so unexpected and aza she came with me-we have had only each other in the beginning! Stuart death hit me so hard because Funky and him are so special for me-we have had few survival battles with them and this bonded me with them very much!
Remember time when I was sleeping with him in the room because of his head tilt and I wanted to make sure he is back on his feet if he rolled over-didnt sleep for few nights and was exhausted but he pulled through for me!
Heidi is coming tomorrow and we will try Ginny and baby Roo with funky if that doesn't work I will get him boyfriend or girlfriend from rspca -he needs friend and at that moment I am with him!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky is bit funny-he run and sniffed my hands like a maniac, when he sees me he runs to me (like before bonding since he had Stuart he wasn't that bother about me), he sat on me -I think he really is missing Stuart-I knew he would be the one who would miss Stewie most (different way to how I will
miss him)!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

When you nurse a bunny through something serious like head tilt, it is even more upsetting when you lose them to something else.

Try and hold on to the fact that you gave him all that extra happy time.

It is good that Funky is coming to you for comfort. Good for him. Good for you.

But I expect that when he gets his new friend/s, he will be off again.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> When you nurse a bunny through something serious like head tilt, it is even more upsetting when you lose them to something else.
> 
> Try and hold on to the fact that you gave him all that extra happy time.
> 
> ...


I was quite upset before I bonded funky and Stuarta knowing that I won't w Funky's best friends but seeing them together I don't mind him to have friend-I know I am special for him like he is for me!
Stuart head tilt was very bad-after he recovered vet and richard said they thought he won't survive first weekend and they thought they are sending him home so he can pass away at his house-nothing really they could do for him! I have spent every minute with him make sure he was fine and on his feet and on Monday his head was going back up!
You are right-goin through head tilt and loosing him to something else is very hard and unfortune! I want to think he had best possible life with him and he knew i have done everything I could for him! I am not sure if ops would be his decision or he would rather stay with funky for another maybe few weeks but at least this way e didn't suffer and we will remember him as very happy bunny (sometimes he growled especially at two peopleHeidi you know who I mean
Mr Grumpy had his personality and he knew how to get away even if he ripped of carpet so we need to keep replacing it!
He picked me up-i rememwbr I looked at bunnies at pets at home and all of them run away-he as the only one came and gave me a good lick on my hands-I than knew -he is mine! His birthday was the same date as my husband 29th December (well we picked him in February and we counted back 8 weeks and it was around the end if December so we picked Richard birthday date for Stewie
I will be missing him a lot-I already do!
Today is exactly 4 months since Kimi died:thumbdown:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Perhaps this December, you can do something super special with your husband on his birthday - make it a special celebration, not a sad day.

I hope tha things settle down for you.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We were hoping to celebrate the end of this year some special way as last few years we were together at home and sleeping before midnight-two old far..s
I cannot wait for the end of this year so I may send it off! We were hoping going to Poland and have new year in mountain but we will see! 
I really like your ideas-you are such a wise person!!!i mean it 
You right I will plan something special this year not as only richard birthday but Stuart too!
I have been so sad lately and so many things went wrong-i know now needs to be only better!i hope those 3 babies will look after me and Richard and our zoo!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Let's hope that 2014 is a much happier year for you. 

Maybe you can celebrate on the 29th, and go to Poland too for New Year, and make 2014 a fresh start? Who knows. It's a while away.

Try and enjoy the summer for now. Take lots of photos of your bunny family family (but don't forget Richard!). Memories are precious.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

When Kimi died in our rspca appeared sky
I went there today as I volunteer there-and here there are baby bunnies which 3 of them are albino-I have never seen there albino bunny previously!
They all came last Wednesday when Stuary had operation-like he sent me somebody :cry
I said I will bring Funky in 4 weeks and we will see!
I don't know how I feel about it as it is quite upsetting -i know it sounds mad but it is almost like he is deeping his little paws in this!
I have strange feelings after Stuart died-like being in denial and thinking he is still here-plus it is funny but I do feel his presence-I know it cannot be but it is almost like I don't want let him go!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have received card from Iain from dwr and it is very nice thing- the card shows field which Stewie probably is enjoying somewhere there!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That's a nice thought.

He does seem to care about our pets.


----------

